# Need a middle name for Kennedy?!?!



## afifirechick

We're having a little girl and love the name Kennedy, but we're so stuck on middle names. The last name is Taft.

So far we've gone through a lot of names but Grace, Ann, and Peyton are the only ones that have stuck around, but we aren't too set on any of them. Any other ideas?


----------



## sowanted

Kennedy is a nice, different first name (though I must say when it's taken with your last name things suddenly become very presidential! Not sure what you think about that...I notice you're in the US. Hmm.) 

-Kennedy Grace is nice. But nothing 'special'.
-Kennedy Ann is too 'n' heavy, in my opinion. And just a bit blah.
-Kennedy Peyton sounds like you couldn't decide on a first name so you made Option 2 the middle name. (Funny how some names just 'sound' more like a middle name than others...at least to my ears!)

Before even thinking of names, syllable numbers popped into my head! You're going from 3 syllable first name to a 1 syllable last name. To me, a 3 syllable name would sound best. Duh-duh-duh duh-duh duh is too 'predictable' and tidy. Duh-duh-duh duh duh could work. But I prefer duh-duh-duh duh-duh-duh duh. (Not that we ever really HEAR our middle names!)

Somehow I think Kennedy + an s-sounding middle name would work nicely.

What about?:
Kennedy Susannah (not sure where this came from...haven't heard this name in ages!)
Kennedy Isobel
Kennedy Eloise

All three of these sound 'gentle' and flow nicely (to my ears).

I also like:
Kennedy Eliza
Kennedy Jane

Good luck!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Here are some I think go well :)

Morgan
Faith
Brooke
Rayne
Rose
Marie
Lara
Jade
Crystal
Shay

Hope I've helped :flower:


----------



## 2012

I like Kennedy Jane that someone else suggested. For some reason Kennedy James came to mind before I opened the thread and saw it was for a girl but Jane is close to James.


----------



## Ecologirl

Kennedy's a great name. I like Peyton, but a few that I can think of are:
Paige
Lee
Reigh
Alexis
Mia
Maeve


----------

